# افحص جهازك من الفيروسات او ملفات التجسس عن طريق الأنترنت



## bishawy_86 (10 يناير 2008)

افحص جهازك من الفيروسات او ملفات التجسس عن طريق الأنترنت 

إختر أحد المواقع التالية ... وافحص جهازك عن طريق الأنترنت مجانا

1- فحص الجهاز من الفيروسات












سيمانتك - Norton 







كاسبر سكاي -kaspersky 







مكافي - McAfee 







بيسي سيلن - PC-cillin 







بيت دفيندر - BitDefender 







باندا - Panda 







بي سي بت ستوب - PcPitstop 







رافا انتي فايروس - RAV ANTIVIRUS​


----------



## michle (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افحص جهازك من الفيروسات او ملفات التجسس عن طريق الأنترنت*

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......مشكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......


----------



## bishawy_86 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افحص جهازك من الفيروسات او ملفات التجسس عن طريق الأنترنت*

افحص جهازك من الفيروسات او ملفات التجسس عن طريق الأنترنت 

إختر أحد المواقع التالية ... وافحص جهازك عن طريق الأنترنت مجانا

2- فحص الجهاز من ملفات التجسس










سايجيت - SyGate  







تروجن سكان - Trojan Scan 






سباي وير - SpyWare 







آد وير ريموفر -  AdWareRemover
 







ايه سكيورد- a-squared
 ​


----------



## bishawy_86 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افحص جهازك من الفيروسات او ملفات التجسس عن طريق الأنترنت*



michle قال:


> ....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
> .................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
> ...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
> ...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
> ...




شكرا حبيبى مايكل على ردك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مينا سامح 2007 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: افحص جهازك من الفيروسات او ملفات التجسس عن طريق الأنترنت*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## bishawy_86 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: افحص جهازك من الفيروسات او ملفات التجسس عن طريق الأنترنت*



مينا سامح 2007 قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:yahoo::yahoo:



شكرا أخى الحبيب مينا على ردك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ashrafhabashy (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: افحص جهازك من الفيروسات او ملفات التجسس عن طريق الأنترنت*

اشكركم على المحبة


----------

